
Ask HN: How to run assembly code on AWS RedShift? - equalunique
Last year a link was submitted on HN to an article by someone who figured out how to run assembler code on AWS RedShift. Anyone have that link handy?
======
QuinnyPig
Absolutely: [http://www.michaelburge.us/2017/09/10/injecting-shellcode-
to...](http://www.michaelburge.us/2017/09/10/injecting-shellcode-to-speed-up-
amazon-redshift.html)

